# Best high speed internet in Chattarpur,New Delhi



## nemokr (Aug 25, 2015)

hi,
I mistakenly made this post to another place. So, I wanted to ask if any high speed broadband internet services are there in  Chattarpur,New DElhi? My current ISP is giving me a frustrating speed of at most 25Kbps. I am mostly into web development so I need a high speed internet connection. Can you suggest me some plans?

Thanks


----------

